# SSRI's causing weight gain???



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I got put on fluoxetine in May/June due to anxiety issues after my mum was diagnosed with cancer. I was dieting to compete at the time and my weight loss stopped.... I put it down to increased cortisol production etc then decided to scrap any ideas of competing so I can look after her as she hasn't long to go.

However, since August I've put on 2 stone! I'm not eating "bodybuilding style diet" at the moment, but everything is home cooked from scratch so no ready meals or processed food etc eg: home made soups, chilli, chicken dishes etc., I dont eat rice or pasta with my meals but I do eat potatoes occasionally and the occasional flat bread, naan bread etc (though in small portions). I dont have a sweet tooth so I dont eat sweets or cakes etc. In other words - with my current diet I'd expect to be a few lbs softer - but not 2 stone!!!

I've stopped training for now but still get plenty cardio (power walking and dog walking).

Anyway, wondered what the hell was going on so googled it, and out of a list of 50 top reasons, SSRI's causing metabolic slowdown was 2nd from the top.

Anyone have any experience of this or know anything about it?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Wow, never knew that. When I was on fluoxetine I gained weight but just put it down to poor diet...maybe the fluoxetine contributed as I did lose weight when I stopped. Do you think you'll be able to come off it in the near future?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> Wow, never knew that. When I was on fluoxetine I gained weight but just put it down to poor diet...maybe the fluoxetine contributed as I did lose weight when I stopped. Do you think you'll be able to come off it in the near future?


Well 2 stone up since Aug, 5lbs in last 3 days, and when I went on it and was still on keto, I stopped losing weight. When I googled "rapid unexplained weight gain" using SSRI's was one of the main re-occuring answers.

As of today I've halved my dose, and I'm TELLING my doctor on monday I'm coming off it, with or without his blessing, though I'd rather he helped me do so. I'm sure he will.... he's pretty decent.

If it turns out I need to try something else/another type, then so be it, but this is killing me! I have no motivation or energy, none of my clothes fit - I cant even pull any of my jeans up never mind fasten them! So am left with trackies and bloody leggings! That in itself is enough to make you want to lock yourself indoors and not see anyone!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well 2 stone up since Aug, 5lbs in last 3 days, and when I went on it and was still on keto, I stopped losing weight. When I googled "rapid unexplained weight gain" using SSRI's was one of the main re-occuring answers.
> 
> As of today I've halved my dose, and I'm TELLING my doctor on monday I'm coming off it, with or without his blessing, though I'd rather he helped me do so. I'm sure he will.... he's pretty decent.
> 
> If it turns out I need to try something else/another type, then so be it, but this is killing me! I have no motivation or energy, none of my clothes fit - I cant even pull any of my jeans up never mind fasten them! So am left with trackies and bloody leggings! That in itself is enough to make you want to lock yourself indoors and not see anyone!!!


Awww, I know the feeling. I've spent the past two months in leggings and joggers because my jeans were too tight and a constant reminder of weight gain! It sounds like you've had a particularly strong reaction to it with regards to metabolism. I stopped fluoxetine without seeing a dr (not advised of course) and to be honest, didn't really notice anything different except that I got my highs back  So hopefully you won't struggle coming off them


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> Awww, I know the feeling. I've spent the past two months in leggings and joggers because my jeans were too tight and a constant reminder of weight gain! It sounds like you've had a particularly strong reaction to it with regards to metabolism. I stopped fluoxetine without seeing a dr (not advised of course) and to be honest, didn't really notice anything different *except that I got my highs back*  So hopefully you won't struggle coming off them


I'm hoping for that too. I'd rather deal with the anxiety etc than feel totally numb all the time......


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm hoping for that too. I'd rather deal with the anxiety etc than feel totally numb all the time......


Yeah, that's what I disliked about it most...I was just numb...in more ways than just emotionally!

If anxiety is an issue do you think you could seek some therapy; learn ways/skills to manage it?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> Yeah, that's what I disliked about it most...I was just numb...in more ways than just emotionally!
> 
> If anxiety is an issue do you think you could seek some therapy; learn ways/skills to manage it?


Yeah I'd definately prefer that. These drugs aint nice at all.... am not happy on them. Can't be bothered talking to people/doing anything etc :sad:

AND.... I'm fat! :cursing:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah I'd definately prefer that. These drugs aint nice at all.... am not happy on them. Can't be bothered talking to people/doing anything etc :sad:
> 
> AND.... I'm fat! :cursing:


Not to us your not, lol. With an avatar like that, you are stage ready 24/7. But I suppose that only matters if your like me and don't have a life :whistling:

Edit: Sorry I don't have any more valuable input.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont know alot about the SSRI's as such but like you say they are renwownded for weight loss or weight gain sides.... to say what they are supposed to be used for there very fraught with side effects that actually can exxagerate things and bring on anxiety in my opinion...

headaches, nausea, insomnia bieng 3 things that would certainly aggrevate anxiety...

to be fair your doing the best thing by asking your doctor to get you off the medication, there are definitely better ways around anxiety than meds as i have always thought ...

hopefully when you get that side of things sorted your weight will become controllable again, however until your personal issues and stresses have subsided chick im afraid you could have a little bit more af a rought time to go through...

I know a lot about anxiety and panic, and i know if you ever needed any advice i would be happy to try and help you, as far as getting things off your chest we are all here for you Zara and can only pray that you stay strong through your tough times ahead...

Stay strong chick we arent going nowhere if ya need us X


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah I'd definately prefer that. These drugs aint nice at all.... am not happy on them. Can't be bothered talking to people/doing anything etc :sad:
> 
> AND.... I'm fat! :cursing:


Crappy combo eh!! If it's any consolation...when I came of them I lost weight really quickly...people were really shocked!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Katy said:


> Crappy combo eh!! If it's any consolation...when I came of them I lost weight really quickly...people were really shocked!


Got an appt at 3pm today to see about it.

I've also managed to acquire some bug... getting shooting pains in my knees/legs/elbows/arms and my neck is killing me and getting headaches, plus got a terrible cough and been sick :cursing:

However, least am going today anyway. Am hoping I get the same effect then chick!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Not to us your not, lol. With an avatar like that, you are stage ready 24/7. But I suppose that only matters if your like me and don't have a life :whistling:
> 
> Edit: Sorry I don't have any more valuable input.


Mate.... that IS on stage. My offseason weight is about 1 stone heavier than that, but now I am 2 stone above THAT, so 3 stone heavier than on stage!!! :crying:



flinty90 said:


> dont know alot about the SSRI's as such but like you say they are renwownded for weight loss or weight gain sides.... to say what they are supposed to be used for there very fraught with side effects that actually can exxagerate things and bring on anxiety in my opinion...
> 
> headaches, nausea, insomnia bieng 3 things that would certainly aggrevate anxiety...
> 
> ...


Cheers dude. TBH mate, I'd rather have the odd cry or down day than feel like this all the time. Or not feel I should say as I am just numb.

I know it sounds shallow, but being overweight is getting me seriously down as well! When it first started I wasn't fussed, but its just gone up, and up, and up..... :blink:

I've got a self hypnosis CD which I found helped a bit (Paul McKenna one). Stopped using it though when I went on this stuff, so I've dug it out again to give it another try


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Got an appt at 3pm today to see about it.
> 
> I've also managed to acquire some bug... getting shooting pains in my knees/legs/elbows/arms and my neck is killing me and getting headaches, plus got a terrible cough and been sick :cursing:
> 
> However, least am going today anyway. Am hoping I get the same effect then chick!! :thumbup1:


Aww hun...you're having a rough time lately eh!! I hope you look after yourself today and take it easy. Let me know how the appointment goes. xxx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate.... that IS on stage. My offseason weight is about 1 stone heavier than that, but now I am 2 stone above THAT, so 3 stone heavier than on stage!!! :crying:
> 
> Cheers dude. TBH mate, I'd rather have the odd cry or down day than feel like this all the time. Or not feel I should say as I am just numb.
> 
> ...


Is your weight really that bad Zara ??? or you mean its just bad for you !!!

I have sat and cried tons of times about my weight in the past years... i really have. what you need to do is stay focused as hard as it is with all the other sh1t going on around you ... just focus on your short term requirements. Depression is a long lonely road

when were depressed we tend to look at the big picture and think its totally helpless..

we lose the ability to break down things in to smaller tasks and hit them on the head as we accomplish them. and then we dont feel the benefits of achieving , im not talking life changing achievements here i mean the smallest daftest of things that you would normally do in your everyday (normal) life without even thinkng about it.

Try to break down your day into small tasks and go from there it will help you more and more as you start to get things completed and out of your mind...

It is hard but i know if i can do it ZARA can definitely do it.you are strong and can be determined and motivated you can p1ss this ittle hiccup in your life chick XX


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Horrible drug and horrible class of drugs. There are so many other drugs out but this one is a cover-all, doctors favourite it seems.

I tried it for 3 weeks and it made my mind and thoughts flicker & 'strobe', when I went back to the doctors for help he totally panicked. I couldn't string a sentence properly, my words wouldn't come out at all.

Weight gain, yes, but you've put on quite a lot i'd say. Two stones plus is a bit much, mind you I blew up to 15 stones.. hmm

Anyhoo, one thing Zara, think twice about taking diuretics - SSRIs interact with them, so you won't look to control you weight this way mate.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ironclad said:


> Horrible drug and horrible class of drugs. There are so many other drugs out but this one is a cover-all, doctors favourite it seems.
> 
> I tried it for 3 weeks and it made my mind and thoughts flicker & 'strobe', when I went back to the doctors for help he totally panicked. I couldn't string a sentence properly, my words wouldn't come out at all.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - yeah I've heard that about diuretics as well.

I've been getting funny kinda speech things, never actually considered it could be that.... like kinda slurred speech?

30 mins time I'll be telling them it's not for me 

2 stone is a hell of a lot at 5ft 2, am 11stone 5 now!!! :blink:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I was on citalopram (celexa) another SSRI, I went from 13st to 16st7lbs in just over a year. My diet wasnt amazing and if anything the pills made me very hungry and extremely lethargic. In the end the weight gain was just adding to the depression so i decided to come off SLOWLY! Got into a decent cardio routine to get some natural anti depressant effects, the weight was dropping off 4-6lbs a week, it fell back off. Some people will gain weight on these drugs others won't. But like I said the sluggish feeling, increased appetite and the general malaise is probably the most potent envorinment for weight gain. Try out a different drug perhaps, or try another avenue altogether. Good luck!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

damerush said:


> I was on citalopram (celexa) another SSRI, I went from 13st to 16st7lbs in just over a year. My diet wasnt amazing and if anything the pills made me very hungry and extremely lethargic. In the end the weight gain was just adding to the depression so i decided to come off SLOWLY! Got into a decent cardio routine to get some natural anti depressant effects, the weight was dropping off 4-6lbs a week, it fell back off. Some people will gain weight on these drugs others won't. But like I said the sluggish feeling, increased appetite and the general malaise is probably the most potent envorinment for weight gain. Try out a different drug perhaps, or try another avenue altogether. Good luck!


Thanks 

Well they agreed yesterday I should come off it. I already halved the dose of my own accord on Sunday, so Sunday, Mon & today I've had half the dose and I've lost 2lbs already lol.

Mind you, I was also diagnosed with flu yesterday so that might be the real reason!! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good to hear ur coming off them, i refused them from the doctor purely out of pigheadedness and ego, not got a lot to say z apart from keep ur chiin up, i get ur going through a tough time and totally admire ur strength, and if anybody knows how to make the weight gain come off once ur off the tablets, its got to be u  chin up girl, thoughts with u xx


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Thanks
> 
> Well they agreed yesterday I should come off it. I already halved the dose of my own accord on Sunday, so Sunday, Mon & today I've had half the dose and I've lost 2lbs already lol.
> 
> Mind you, I was also diagnosed with flu yesterday so that might be the real reason!! :whistling:


Glad you are coming off them, best to only use stuff like that short term IMO.

In respect of the weight gain thing, SSRI's are commonly linked to weight loss, but this idea is erroneous and based on short term reductions in appetite when first taking them and not the observed longterm effects (which tend to suggest weight gain not weight loss).

Am not sure what the reason is pharmacologically, but it's a common effect of prozac from what i recall (about 20-25% of people using it for more than a few months).


----------

